# Pothos Safe???



## CrestieGeckoGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

I am confused, I've looked at prev threads thinking I would get the answer, however their is a lot of conflicting information on whether or not Pothos is safe for Crested Geckos.:hmm:

I am working on a live viv (well starting the project) at the indepth planning and research stage, so any tips and advice would be fab at this stage too.

Thanks in advance! : victory:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

CrestieGeckoGirl said:


> I am confused, I've looked at prev threads thinking I would get the answer, however their is a lot of conflicting information on whether or not Pothos is safe for Crested Geckos.:hmm:
> 
> I am working on a live viv (well starting the project) at the indepth planning and research stage, so any tips and advice would be fab at this stage too.
> 
> Thanks in advance! : victory:


Pothos should be fine, I use it in lots of tanks.


----------



## Thirteen (Jan 12, 2011)

Got one in my crestie viv


----------



## CrestieGeckoGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, I had written in my safe list as I've seen it in a fellow members viv & it looked amazing (and she is a legend with Cresties), but when I searched on here for other suitable and good looking plants, Pothos was listed unsafe for cresties and I panicked a little. Especially since I really want it in my viv.

Thank you for settling this, I had thought this would be the answer, better to be safe than sorry though!

What other plants do you rate please? :notworthy:

Thanks


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

CrestieGeckoGirl said:


> Thanks guys, I had written in my safe list as I've seen it in a fellow members viv & it looked amazing (and she is a legend with Cresties), but when I searched on here for other suitable and good looking plants, Pothos was listed unsafe for cresties and I panicked a little. Especially since I really want it in my viv.
> 
> Thank you for settling this, I had thought this would be the answer, better to be safe than sorry though!
> 
> ...


Any on this site Rainforest vivs.

All plants on Just Airplants and Darfrog.co.uk are safe. You need stronger ones with Cresties though as they can trample them.

Best posting on either 'Habitat - Planted vivariums' or 'Amphibians' if you need advice on setting up planted tanks.


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi I have found the list I used when I was setting up my vivs

*Crested Geckos - Safe Plant List* After seeing several threads i thought i would post this to help everyone out.

All the follow plants are safe for Crested Geckos 

Abelia (Abelia grandiflora)
African Violet (Saintpaulia ionantha)
Sweet Alyssum (Allyssum species)
Asperagus Fern (Aperagus setaceus plumosis)
Aster (Aster species)
Baby Tears (Helxine soleirolii)
Bird's Nest Fern (Asplenium nidus)
Boston Fern (Nephrolepsis exalta)
Bottle Brush (Callistemom)
Bouganvillea (Bouganvillea)
Bridal Veil (Tripogandra multiflora)
Bromeliads (Aechmea; Bilbergia; Cryptanthus)
Cactus, spineless (Astrophytum)
Camellia (Camellia japonica)
Coleus (Coleus)
Corn Plant (Dracaena Fragrans)
**Creeping Charlie (Pilea nummulariifolia)
**DO NOT CONFUSE ABOVE WITH !!!!Glecoma heteracea!!!!
Croton (Codiaeum species)
Dracaena (Dracaena species)
Emerald Ripple (Peperomia caperata)
Eugenia (Peperomia caperata)
Fuschia (Fuschia)
Geranium (Pelargonium species)
Hen and Chicks Succulent (Echeveria)
Hibiscus (Hibiscus rosa-sinensis)
Hoya (Hoya exotica)
Iceplant (Mesembryanthemum crystallinum)
Impatiens (Impatiens)
Jade Plant (Crassula argentea)
Japanese Aralia (Fatsia japonica)
Jasmine (Jasminum officinale: J. grandifloum)
Lavender (Lavandula officinalis)
Marigold (Calendula officinalis)
Monkey Plant (Ruellia makoyana)
Mother of Pearl (Graptopetalum paraguayen)
Natal Plum (Carissa grandiflora)
Painted Nettle (Coleus)
Palms (Areca species)
Pampas Grass (Cortaderia selloana)
Parlor Palm (Chamaedorea elegans)
Peperomia (Peperomia caperata)
Petunia (Petunia)
Phoenix (Phoenix roebelenii)
Piggyback Plant (Tolmiea menziesii)
Pilea (Pilea species)
Pink Polka-Dot Plant (H. ypoestes sang.)
Ponytail Plant (Beaucarnea recurvata)
Prayer Plant (Maranta leuconeura)

Purple Passion: Purple Velvet (Gynura)
Spider Plant (Chlorophytum comosum)
Staghorn Fern (Platycerium bifurcatum)
Swedish Ivy (Plectranthus australis)
Tree Mallow (Lavatera assurgentiflora)
**Umbrella Plant (Eriogonum umbrellum)
**DO NOT CONFUSE ABOVE WITH !!!!Scheffiera actinophylla!!!!
Velvet Plant (Gynura aurantaca)
Wandering Jew (Tradescantia albiflora)
Warneckii (Dracaena deremensis)
Wax Plant (Hoya exotica)
Zebra Plant (Calathea zebrina)
Zinnias (Zinnia species)
~Bromeliads:

*Aechmea fasciata (Urn plants/Silver Vase Bromeliad) – Large

*Billbergia nutans – (queens Tears) partial shade to bright indirect light

*Cryptanthus zonatus (Earth stars) – warm, humid, bright light

*Guzmania lingulata – warm, humid, bright light

*Nidularium – 12-15 inches, low to Med. Light

*Tillandsia – Air plant, warm & humid

*Vrisea splendens (sword bromeliads) Light shade


~Other Plants:

*Acalphya (copperleafs, chenille plants)

*Adiantum (maidenhair ferns) – cool and dry in winter

*Aglaonema (Chinese evergreens) – do well in low lights, highly recommended

*Alocasia (elephant ears) – must be kept moist, humid and warm, will either not do well or overgrow everything

*Asplenium (Bird’s nest fern) – moist soil, up to 3 feet high

*Bamboo - (live or dry) please the the Wikipedia article, way to much intresting info to list! Clippings will produice.

*Beaucarnea recurvata - (Ponytail Palms)

*Calathea zebrine - (Zebra plant) – moist moderate temps, moderate light

*Ceropegia woodii - (Rosary Vine,Hearts entangled, or String of hearts) Water thoroughly, and then allow the soil to completely dry out before watering again.

*Chlorophytum (spider plants) – average humidity, moderate light, should be allowed to get almost dry before watering

*Cissus (kangaroo vines, grape ivys) – no moist soil

*Codiaeum variegatum (often confused for Croton, because of this it is often labeled "croton" as a common name)

*Crassula ovata - (Jade Plant, Friendship tree or Money plant)Clippings will produice.

*Cyrtomium - (Holly ferns)

*Dracaena - (Dragon plants)

*Ficus (rubber trees, ornamental figs) should be washed of when dirty, do wellin spotlight, Use caution with any plant of the ficus family that has a "milky sap" when leafs/stems are broken, it is a skin and eye irratant.

*Maranta - (prayer plant) warm temps, high humidity

*Peperomia - (radiator plant) some in this family are an epiphyte or air plant. Clippings will generaly produice.

*Radermachera sinica - (China Doll)very difficult to root, Growth slowers used by nurserys will grow fast and less bushy.

*Sanseveria - (Snake Plants)aethiopica,caniculata,kirkii pulchra, parva, pinguicula, sinularis, thyrsiflora & trifasciata

*Scindapsus (Pothos) - looks like philodendron, very hardy. Clippings will produice.

*Schefflera arboricola - (Umbrella Plant)

*Spathiphyllum - (peace lilies)

*Tradescantia zebrina - (wandering Jew/ spiderwart) Can cause skin iritation in humans when handeld frequently. Clippings will produice. Called inch plant because it can grow up to an inch a day!

How are the little babies? Sue:flrt:


----------

